# Logiciel de création d'application Iphone



## iMydna (29 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un connaitra sous mac comme sous windaube un logiciel permettant de crée des applications Iphone (basics) juste pour apprendre =)

Merci !!


----------



## ntx (29 Mai 2011)

Le logiciel pour créer de "vraies" applications en Obj-C/Cocoa pour iPhone / iPod, c'est Xcode. Mais les connaissances requises pour coder de telles applications font que cela ne s'adresse pas à des débutants en programmation. 

Après pour des ersatz utilisant d'autres technologies, je passe la main ... :rateau:

PS : il y a un forum "Programmation" pour ce genre de questions  *->* Toutafé ! D'ailleurs on y émigre de ce pas !


----------



## iMydna (5 Juin 2011)

Je n'avais pas vu la réponse, d'accord merci


----------



## Komm (7 Juin 2011)

Sous Windows, je sais que Flash CS5 permet d'exporter. 
Ca peut être très bien pour certains trucs mais la voie royale, c'est quand même XCode. Ensuite, je suis très curieux vis à vis de Titanium qui permet de coder en HTML5/CSS pour iPhone/iPad.
Perso, je testerais bien pour voir si c'est viable, d'autant plus que tu peux exporter sous Android =)


----------

